# Duda con soldadura jack estereo



## rikuXIII (Jun 14, 2014)

De entrada, muchas gracias por solucionarnos nuestras dudas y muy buenas a esta comunidad.
Necesito orientación de como soldar un jack macho, metálico, de los grandes (creo que es de 6 mm) y estéreo para sacar una señal balanceada desde una mesa de mezclas hacia una etapa. El jack es muy inusual por lo menos para mi, ya que la base donde debe ir soldada la masa lleva una pequeña platina de plástico y uno de los conectores es bastante mas largo y doblado como hacia adentro. Incorpora su funda blanca de plastico para no hacer corto al enroscar:
1 Si levanto la platina de plástico, luego me dificulta muchísimo aplicar alli el soldador a la vez que ésta se quema.
2 Si la corto, todo bien, pero al enroscar el conector exterior, me hace corto con uno de los canales.
3 Si la sueldo por la parte de afuera donde no están las patillas para soldar, el conector roscado vuelve a hacer corto y entra forzado por la gota de estaño.
Decir que los conectores y los cables son nuevos y comprobados en continuidad por separado y están perfectos.
Alguien de esta estupenda pagina me puede ayudar? gracias desde ya y un saludo.
PD: no incorporo imagen porque no encontré ninguna en todo el santo internet.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2014)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/formas-interconectar-equipos-audio-43354/

Si publicas una foto del Plug que tienes tal vez se te podría orientar mejor.

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## rikuXIII (Jun 14, 2014)

Se ven muy mal, pero espero que se vean mas o menos los 2 conectores activos, uno mas largo que otro y la base larga del jack (masa)con una platina de plastico que no se ve en la foto pero que está "dejada caer" en la misma base donde debe ir la masa.
PD: lo siento pero no encontré foto en internet, la hice con una camara mala.
El jack, es stéreo, metalico y de rosca tambien metalica con funda de plastico para no hacer corto.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 14, 2014)

Si usas una lupa con la cámara puedes obtener una  mejor imagen.
Mientras, te sugiero usar termocontraibles con los cables de los canales, y ya no tendrías problemas de cortos.


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 14, 2014)

como ya dijeron , usar un soldador de punta pequeña, (pasiencia), termocontraible u otro aislante , y todo entra en su lugar....


----------



## rikuXIII (Jun 15, 2014)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas y además ¡¡¡tan rápidas¡¡Había oido hablar del material termocontraíble. También gracias por la idea de la lupa a la hora de hacer fotos para objetos con detalle, es una muy buena idea, siempre digo que todos los días se aprende algo. Ahora, la pregunta es si la masa va "por debajo" de la lengueta que he referido y levantándola, aplicando el soldador con cuidado de no quemarla, adjunto imagen que espero sea comprensible y se vea mejor que las otras dos: 
con flecha roja, he pintado el terminal de MASA, y con flecha azul  he pintado la susodicha lengueta para que   sea más comprensible todo lo que explico. Realmente su color es blanco, de un plástico un poco duro y que opone resistencia cuando la separas del cilindro de MASA.
Muchas gracias por todo.
Otra pregunta si no es mucha molestia ¿con aislar los terminales activos sería suficiente? ¿o debo aislar  también todo el terminal de masa?


----------



## Monty182 (Jun 15, 2014)

Todos los cables van del lado de adentro.
Primero solda los cables de señal teniendo en cuenta de que todas las puntas deben estar pre- estañadas al igual que los terminales del plug para que te sea más fácil.
Además sólo debe sobresalir una pequeña parte del cobre de cada cable y por último sueldas la malla  a masa teniendo ya todo pre estañado y cortado para que quede casi justo y no deberías tener ningún problema, considero que primero deberías pasar por el tutorial de soldadura.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 15, 2014)

Si los orificios para soldar son como en la imagen (seguramente), no hay necesidad de separar la lengüeta, ya que el sitio de soldadura está alejado del mismo.
No parece necesario aislar la masa, salvo que la carcasa del conector sea metálica y vaya a estar en contacto con alguna otra parte activa del equipo.
No estaría mal que siguieras los consejos de Fogonazo (en el enlace que te  puso está todo), y de Monty182, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-soldar-estano-9753/ 
Este último es algo largo pero ya desde el principio es muy ilustrativo.

Y preséntate en las oficinas de Fogonazo Inc. para abonar los cánones, licencias, e impuestos correspondientes.


----------



## rikuXIII (Jun 15, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Si los orificios para soldar son como en la imagen (seguramente), no hay necesidad de separar la lengüeta, ya que el sitio de soldadura está alejado del mismo.
> No parece necesario aislar la masa, salvo que la carcasa del conector sea metálica y vaya a estar en contacto con alguna otra parte activa del equipo.
> No estaría mal que siguieras los consejos de Fogonazo (en el enlace que te  puso está todo), y de Monty182,
> Este último es algo largo pero ya desde el principio es muy ilustrativo.
> ...




Gracias, pero no, no, los terminales no son como la foto, solo que aproveché esa foto que colgó otro user en este foro...pero no, no tiene terminal de soldadura para la masa, solo anillo de cierre o vastago de tracción o de carga para recoger el cable y por su propia goma, el cual una vez soldado se cierra con alicates. Respecto a saber soldar, el procedimiento creo que lo se ya perfectamente, mi problema era (y aun sigue siendo) el tipo de conector donde: hay los dos terminales activos y una masa cubierta por una lengueta plastificada con la cual no se que hacer. No necesito ningun tutorial de soldadura puesto que ya se que hay que estañar tanto los cables como los terminales previamente y en mi caso ya estan mas que estañados. Bueno a pesar de que aun no he solucionado mi duda, pues aun no se si la masa debe estar soldada por debajo de la lengueta o que hacer con ella,(las respuestas no son claras ni descriptivas) agradezco toda la ayuda proporcionada por esta pagina. Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 15, 2014)

Debes soldar, internamente, en el lugar que se ve en la última ilustración que subiste, o sea donde si hay un orificio en la descarga de tracción, y del lado interno, la lengüeta no llega hasta allí.
Te hice un pequeño gráfico.
Saludos
PD:
La  ventaja de soldar en el centro es que no te dificultará luego cerrar esa aleta metálica.


----------



## rikuXIII (Jun 15, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> Debes soldar, internamente, en el lugar que se ve en la última ilustración que subiste, o sea donde si hay un orificio en la descarga de tracción, y del lado interno, la lengüeta no llega hasta allí.
> Te hice un pequeño gráfico.
> Saludos
> PD:
> La  ventaja de soldar en el centro es que no te dificultará luego cerrar esa aleta metálica.




Gracias, te has molestado en hacerme un dibujo, creo que lo haré asi, como dices: colocar un punto de estaño en el mismo vastago de tracción y soldar ahí la masa del cable, pero realmente no tiene orificio de soldadura ya dije que mi ultima imagen fue "capturada" de otro user y no tiene ningun orificio para dejar caer el estaño, lo unico que se puede hacer es aplicar estaño en la propia argolla de traccion. La foto (que se ve horrible) pero del conector real, son las 2 primeras que colgé al principio del post que mirandolas fijamente (siento su tan mala calidad pero no hubo forma de enfocar) se ve que no hay punto de soldadura de masa, ni orificio, solo sus 2 terminales activos y la argolla/cierre de traccion. gracias por las molestias.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 15, 2014)

La idea era esa, no importa si hay o no hay orificio, por eso te los marqué como lugares y no como puntos u orificios.
Saludos.
PD: Esta es otra ficha, pero la idea es la misma


----------



## rikuXIII (Jun 16, 2014)

Muchisimas gracias a todos. Especialmente a p p p (sin evidenciar a los demás, por supuesto), sí, efectivamente la anterior foto se asemeja muchisimo su única diferencia es que es minijack, perfecto, muchas gracias a todos ¡¡40 puntos para todos vosotros¡¡


----------

